
Is Realistic UI Design Realistic? - hugoahlberg
http://aaronweyenberg.com/699/is-realistic-ui-design-realistic
======
stevenwei
Great article. There are way too many apps out there (especially on the iPad)
that waste screen space trying to be cutesy with their UI design.

